# Will Siri work on old iphone 4?



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Is siri going to be part of all iOS5 devices, or only on the 4S?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

gizmodo said no in there live blog. You need the 4S.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

And looks like not available in Canada.

EDIT: It could be the BETA is only available in US. It is still in BETA.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> And looks like not available in Canada.
> 
> EDIT: It could be the BETA is only available in US. It is still in BETA.


It's interesting that the "BETA" is available in the UK too. Why leave us out eh? Perhaps U.S. is in kahutz with U.K...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SIRI was in beta for the iPhone 3GS,
On the iTunes store listed as SIRI Assistant

But...I can't get it to load

Found the link and story at Macnn


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

A little bit about what SIRI is and why you need it or want it:
(Quoted from Gizmodo website)



> Apple is also including Siri in the iPhone 4S, which will only run in this model (and presumably the iPad 2). The reason is the need for a faster A5 processor.
> 
> It can call people, play music, send and receive text messages and emails, reading them with a natural human voice or set up events and meetings, remind you of stuff... You can also dictate in any app.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Brutal. 

I can't imagine special hardway is needed. Maybe the ai decision trees were a little slow on the A4, but it would have been worth a little sluggishness.

But the fact it isn't available in Canada tells me it is likely something to do with the cloud and export rules. Meaning that the processing is done in the cloud, same as Android.... Low end Android phones can handle the voice control because all processing is done in cloud. I would have though Siri was too. Maybe it requires a higher end mic than the 4 has? Bringing me back to "why the 4s restriction".


Well the was my only reason for i5/4s, so I guess that settles the inner debate. I was offered $370 for my i4-32gb, which I was considering. I think I'll hold on another year. Games that require high end CPU/GPU just arn't fun on iPhone due to touch only controls. Rage HD looked great but sucked. I'll just get a Vita for that.

Has there been anyword of turn by turn, or any sort of improvements to maps in iOS5? Hopefully that is not limited the 4s too. 

~S


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tech Elementz said:


> It's interesting that the "BETA" is available in the UK too. Why leave us out eh? Perhaps U.S. is in kahutz with U.K...


Because we live in communist country and some special interest groups here has deemed the information the service may provide not to be Canadian enough we may lose our identity.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

sheamus said:


> Brutal.
> 
> I can't imagine special hardway is needed. Maybe the ai decision trees were a little slow on the A4, but it would have been worth a little sluggishness.
> 
> ...


Yeah, But the beta was available for the iPhone 3GS which is a bit behind the iPhone 4,
So, It must be able to run on the iPhone 4, I don't know, It's gotta be political.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Makes no sense to be hardware specific unless it is a pig on the processor. But yeah, I'd be ok with Siri talking in slo mo. 80)

I'm sure there will be a hack somewhere when it's released.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Makes no sense to be hardware specific unless it is a pig on the processor. But yeah, I'd be ok with Siri talking in slo mo. 80)
> 
> I'm sure there will be a hack somewhere when it's released.


Maybe Apple wants us to keep texting and driving,
Way to go Apple!!!!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

There were definitely some reports that Siri was very processor-intensive and that it would only work on the newest iPhone iteration.

It makes sense, and it's also telling that they didn't make any mention of Siri working on older iPhones...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> There were definitely some reports that Siri was very processor-intensive and that it would only work on the newest iPhone iteration.
> 
> It makes sense, and it's also telling that they didn't make any mention of Siri working on older iPhones...


Perhaps the latest beta is more iPhone 4S specific,
But the original iTunes beta was available for iPhone 3 and iPhone 4.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Makes no sense to be hardware specific unless it is a pig on the processor. But yeah, I'd be ok with Siri talking in slo mo. 80)
> 
> I'm sure there will be a hack somewhere when it's released.


I am sure they will get it to work with Jail Broken phones. I don't really feel like jail breaking, though the info panels that all other mobile os's have and I hoped ios5 would have, would be nice to have if I jail broke.


~S


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Even the guy who created Siri says that "The AI takes a lot of computing power" and "When we originally released Siri for the iPhone 3GS, we had to perform all kinds of optimizations and shortcuts to get it to work efficiently. All I can say is that it will likely run much better on a faster phone."

Co-Founder of Siri: Assistant launch is a “World-Changing Event” (Interview) | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence

Plus, less people would buy the 4S if their iPhone 4 did the same voice-commands, no?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

The SIRI that is linked to in the US App store above is NOT the same as what was announced today. It is the original stand alone app that Apple bought last year, it works fine on the 3GS and iPhone 4 but does not work all that well in Canada as many of the data sources it uses are US specific.

What was announced today is the evolution of this technology being deeply implemented into the actual OS rather than being a separate stand alone app. From what I've read the implementation for the stand alone app was processor limited in what it could do, and will preform much better with more power.

Also from what I've read it's iPhone 4S specific for this reason.

As well I'm pretty sure the reasoning behind it not being out in Canada yet is the nuance voice recognition technology it is based on. Specifically they probably have only implemented specific languages thus far in SIRI (there are many more than the ones announced) Specifically I'd bet we can blame Quebec, legally I don't think they'd be able to launch the feature in Canada until the Canadian French dialect has been implemented in SIRI, as far as I know there is no Canadian English dialect for the most part Canadian English speakers will be able to get by with the US English dialect.. at least from my use with other nuance powered apps.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Ahhh, good call on the french thing. I also bet that the data sources being mostly american is bang on too. Basically we'll see iPhone 5 before Siri in canada.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Siri is coming to Canada

The lack of support for Canadian French sounds exactly why it wouldn't be official for Canada at launch.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

There is no legal or regulatory requirement that Apple offer every feature in both official languages, Siri included.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> The SIRI that is linked to in the US App store above is NOT the same as what was announced today. It is the original stand alone app that Apple bought last year, it works fine on the 3GS and iPhone 4 but does not work all that well in Canada as many of the data sources it uses are US specific.
> 
> What was announced today is the evolution of this technology being deeply implemented into the actual OS rather than being a separate stand alone app. From what I've read the implementation for the stand alone app was processor limited in what it could do, and will preform much better with more power.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as Canadian English. Have you ever selected that language in any software package?



crawford said:


> There is no legal or regulatory requirement that Apple offer every feature in both official languages, Siri included.


Exactly.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> As well I'm pretty sure the reasoning behind it not being out in Canada yet is the nuance voice recognition technology it is based on. Specifically they probably have only implemented specific languages thus far in SIRI (there are many more than the ones announced) Specifically I'd bet we can blame Quebec, legally I don't think they'd be able to launch the feature in Canada until the_* Canadian French dialect *_has been implemented in SIRI, as far as I know there is no Canadian English dialect for the most part Canadian English speakers will be able to get by with the US English dialect.. at least from my use with other nuance powered apps.


Yes, if the guys from Quebec would speak French it would be easy, but they do not, it is Quebecois, completely different. 'Vas changer les spark plugs et les wipers' now how would SIRI translate that


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

equisol said:


> Yes, if the guys from Quebec would speak French it would be easy, but they do not, it is Quebecois, completely different. 'Vas changer les spark plugs et les wipers' now how would SIRI translate that


LMAO. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

equisol said:


> yes, if the guys from quebec would speak french it would be easy, but they do not, it is quebecois, completely different. 'vas changer les spark plugs et les wipers' now how would siri translate that


+1


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

> There is no such thing as Canadian English. Have you ever selected that language in any software package?


Yes. I think even when you install windows that is an option. Though I think that gives you British spelling, but american style dates and currency.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

sheamus said:


> Yes. I think even when you install windows that is an option. Though I think that gives you British spelling, but american style dates and currency.


Nope it's US English. Even in iPhone's Voice Control settings it is *English (United States)*


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Microsoft Office does for sure. I am pretty sure there is a Canadian option in the last windows install I did too. Check out the attachment.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

sheamus said:


> Microsoft Office does for sure. I am pretty sure there is a Canadian option in the last windows install I did too. Check out the attachment.


Ah your talking about spell check which you would be right. And i think in the install it is about the Localization. So I will concede.

But for voice control purposes when speaking English we say colour the same way they say color.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Nope it's US English. Even in iPhone's Voice Control settings it is *English (United States)*


I wonder if they'll have English (Pirate!) like on Facebook—aarrrrr!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I wonder if they'll have English (Pirate!) like on Facebook—aarrrrr!


lol, or Southern US like Louisiana. I was watching a show called Swamp People on History channel and they have to put sub titles to understand what they said. i guess it would be the same as Newfoundland here in Canada.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm just happy that Siri is confirmed to come with the iPhone 4S in Canada. I honestly started to believe that they will not include it in Canadian iPhones, but they will. 

Too bad I cannot upgrade this year. Oh well eh!


----------

